# Minato & Itachi vs Killer Bee & A



## Bonly Jr. (May 11, 2013)

Location - Danzo vs Sauce

Distance - 20m

Restrictions - Amaterasu

Knowledge - Manga

Mindset - IC


----------



## Rocky (May 11, 2013)

It appeared that Minato was enough in the Manga. With Itachi's support, the Kumo brothers get massacred, especially considering the synergy of the sues.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> It appeared that Minato was enough in the Manga. With Itachi's support, the Kumo brothers get massacred, especially considering the synergy of the sues.



To be fair, that was a young, inexperienced Bee who seemed like he had just gotten control over his Bijuu. Current Bee is a lot better. Also, that was their first time meeting Minato. Since then, they gained info on his abilities.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 11, 2013)

To be fair it was a younger and more inexperienced Minato as well.


----------



## Rocky (May 11, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> To be fair, that was a young, inexperienced Bee who seemed like he had just gotten control over his Bijuu. Current Bee is a lot better. Also, that was their first time meeting Minato. Since then, they gained info on his abilities.




None of them went all out....well I guess Ei did. Minato was able to fight the Nine-Tails to a degree, so Bijuu Mode isn't going to be overwhelming.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 12, 2013)

> It appeared that Minato was enough in the Manga. With Itachi's support, the Kumo brothers get massacred, especially considering the synergy of the sues.


It did not at all.

Ei was kicked and B reacted to FTG a moment later. He can't hurt either of them in their most powerful forms. Without Amaterasu, the same can be said of Itachi. 

You essentially put two super-tanks against two non-nuking finesse killers.

They have knowledge on Genjutsu, B is carrying Samehada which eats up Minato's seals and Susano's chakras, and Ei blitzes Itachi without effort. 

Ei fucks with Minato while ink clones distract Itachi- and B launches Spree-TBBs at Itachi if he cannot finish him with Samehada.

Then they double team Minato.

If he becomes a problem, B whirlwinds, and Team wank gets a reality check in the form of pink mist.



> Minato was able to fight the Nine-Tails to a degree, so Bijuu Mode isn't going to be overwhelming.


He launched a single TBB across a village and threw one punch while enraged being attacked by half the village. Then he pasted Naruto's parents with his claw and got suicide-sealed. How is that a fight?

B's control of Gyuki is more of a challenge than Kurama could have ever posed in that form. This goes for majority of Jinchuriki-controlled bijuus, they are more powerful when sealed in a remote-control shinobi.

Minato could absolutely never hold his own against a cool-minded Kurama. What the fuck could he do other than reaper sealing it? I'd argue KN4 Naruto could beat him with reaper seal restricted, mid-difficulty. 

Fight Nine-Tails?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

Hiraishin + Totsuka.

Good game.


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2013)

Minato already proved too much of a challenge for Ē and Kirābī the multiple times they clashed. And if the Kumo bros. have upped their game enough to fight on equal terms with Minato (or defeat him) this time around, sadly Itachi is here to make sure that reality becomes nothing more than a genjutsu.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 12, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Minato already proved too much of a challenge for Ē and Kirābī the multiple times they clashed. And if the Kumo bros. have upped their game enough to fight on equal terms with Minato (or defeat him) this time around, sadly Itachi is here to make sure that reality becomes nothing more than a genjutsu.


They clashed once. 

Are you suggesting Minato was too much of a challenge for them when Minato landed a single knee on Ei by levitating a kunai, nearly getting stabbed by Base Killer Bee, and then ran away? Do you believe that as too much of a challenge? 

Are you suggesting Genjutsu will happen against a man who avoids ocular connection between 5 Madara Susano clones and the original, this man who moves at the speed that a brother in Sasuke could not perceive, and a man who has been captured in Itachi's Genjutsu before and broken out by Gyuki?

1. They can't hurt them
2. They can't outlast them
3. They're faster shunshiners in V2
4. One of them can break out of Genjutsu and avoid ocular connection
5. The other can avoid Sick Itachi's perception entirely
6. Samehada eats tags, Totsuka, and Susano
7. Whirlwind, Spree-TBBs obliterate them, no difficulty


----------



## Meruem (May 12, 2013)

Minato soloed.


----------



## Dr. White (May 12, 2013)

/tsukuyomi GG for Bee, if he goes Bjuu Itachi uses his lightning fast usage of Susano to Totsuka rape Bee, or burn his ass like he did Cerberus, and Bee burns flailing around waiting to be sealed.

Ei in the meantime gets soloed by Minato.

Itachi: (Shunshin's to Minato) I told you I would be done, to help you in five...
Minato: Already got ya beat Buddy.


----------



## Ersa (May 12, 2013)

Minato tags Ei as he did in canon.

ST Totsuka ends him, he can have Itachi slash and setup a S/T barrier so it hits Ei.

Amaterasu stops B if he tries to go Bijuu Mode or S/T TBB in his face.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 12, 2013)

Rasant said:


> Minato tags Ei as he did in canon.
> 
> ST Totsuka ends him, he can have Itachi slash and setup a S/T barrier so it hits Ei.
> 
> *Amaterasu* stops B if he tries to go Bijuu Mode or S/T TBB in his face.


Amaterasu is restricted, read the OP. 

Sick Itachi cannot invoke V3 Susano until arguably a minute in, and even then- Totsuka doesn't pierce his cloak- it never will. 

Assuming an S/T barrier is set up to accurately slash this dude post-warp is fucking absurd. Itachi doesn't even know Minato's power set, and vice versa. How the fuck do they combine them on the spot into this simulated attack? 

Where do you fanboys get this shit? I guess Bee is sun bathing in Mexico while this half-assed plan occurs, instead of fucking nuking them to ash. I guess Minato can open up an ST Barrier post-port before V2 Ei, the second fastest ninja in the manga reacts. 

V2 Ei being touched by Minato again via  is hardly probable. He'd have to be fucking senile, poisoned and on one leg.



> Minato soloed.


Extra! Extra! Read all about it!

*"The shitstorm has begun"*

-snip-


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Sick Itachi cannot invoke V3 Susano until arguably a minute in,



Says who?



> and even then- Totsuka doesn't pierce his cloak- it never will.



Whose cloak? A's or B's?

Because either way, you're wrong.



> Assuming an S/T barrier is set up to accurately slash this dude post-warp is fucking absurd. Itachi doesn't even know Minato's power set, and vice versa. How the fuck do they combine them on the spot into this simulated attack?
> 
> Where do you fanboys get this shit? I guess Bee is sun bathing in Mexico while this half-assed plan occurs, instead of fucking nuking them to ash. I guess Minato can open up an ST Barrier post-port before V2 Ei, the second fastest ninja in the manga reacts.
> 
> ...



Minato can jump around A all he wants as long as he has multiple Hiraishin points available.

Itachi can dispatch B in the meantime using the Totsuka no Tsurugi.

Then it's two-on-one and A is going to get cornered and Tsukuyomi-raped.


----------



## Baroxio (May 12, 2013)

The Golden Duo need some restrictions to make this fair.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 12, 2013)

Minato solos.
 Plus Itachi this is a bad rape.


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> They clashed once.



Ē fought Minato many times by his own admission, and it was implied that Kirābī tagged along in some of those fights. 



> I'm not understanding you..
> Are you suggesting Minato was too much of a challenge for them when Minato landed a single knee on Ei by levitating a kunai, nearly getting stabbed by B, and then ran away?


What I witnessed there was Minato controlling the flow of battle:


Aware of the situation Minato immediately throws his kunai allowing him to appear just about anywhere. From the get-go battlefield control is his.
Minato evades Ē's top speed.
Then he counter-attacks. But despite the fact that Kirābī interferes, Minato cuts through the tentacle all the same and he also places a tag on it to boot.
After that Minato warps over to Kirābī ready to strike.
Kirābī makes a smart move afterwards, but that was the action of a desperate  man. Because his only choice was a mutual stab. Minato could've just . .  . warped away. He had other options.
The details can be worded in such a way to make either side look better or worse, but what Kishimoto is conveying becomes clear after you analyze not only this fight, but what was said about Minato directly afterwards.

You can assert these two have improved a great deal since then (enough to beat Minato), but Ē still seems to believe Minato is unsurpassed _decades_ later. I highly doubt his mind will change if Kirābī helps him. Being a leader who views jinchūriki as tools Ē is very much aware of what Kirābī is capable of _on paper_. Kirābī proved to be stronger than what was originally thought in practice due to some "heart" bullshit, but is this "new" strength enough?

And now that Minato has back-up in the form of a top-tier Uchiha? I don't see how the scales wouldn't tip in Minato's favor.



> Are you suggesting Genjutsu will happen against a man who avoids ocular connection between 5 Madara Susano clones and the original, this man who moves at the speed that a brother in Sasuke could not perceive, and a man who has been captured in Itachi's Genjutsu before and broken out by Gyuki?
> 
> 1. They can't hurt them
> 2. They can't outlast them
> ...


The line about genjutsu was a joke. Another way of wording it is _"Itachi's presence all but solidifies Minato's victory"_.

A case can certainly be made for genjutsu's effectiveness, though. Personally _I'm_ not going to waste the effort as I don't believe genjutsu is needed in the first place. 

This overpowered duo has better options available to them. Many have been mentioned already by others.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 12, 2013)

> Ē fought Minato many times by his own admission, and it was implied that Kirābī tagged along in some of those fights.


When was it implied? If they clashed more than once- that means Minato couldn't defeat them. 

Actually, it doesn't mean anything at all.

Minato can't run from this battle, and I laugh at the fucking notion of B or Ei ever retreating from the former on the battlefield. 



> Aware of the situation Minato immediately throws his kunai allowing him to appear just about anywhere. From the get-go battlefield control is his.
> Minato evades Ē's top speed.
> Then he counter-attacks. But despite the fact that Kirābī interferes, Minato cuts through the tentacle all the same, and he also places a tag on it to boot.
> After that Minato warps over to Kirābī ready to strike.
> ...


You don't need to pull out scans- we're all aware how the battle went down. Why do you waste your time listing useless shit? 

Nothing here suggests he came close to overpowering the duo in anyway. Bee didn't even leave base form and still managed to counter a tag he didn't even know about. In all honesty, A and B were implied to be the ones chasing and pressuring him- two colossal killer tanks chasing a finesse golden boy. Minato simply played off Ei's speed and capitalized on B's tentacle release.  



> You can assert these two have improved a great deal since then (enough to beat Minato), but Ē still seems to believe Minato is unsurpassed _decades_ later. I highly doubt his mind will change if Kirābī helps him. Being a leader Raikage who views jinchūriki as tools Ē is very much aware of what Kirābī is capable of _on paper_. Kirābī proved to be stronger than what was originally thought due to some "heart" bullshit, but is this "new" strength enough?


They could have beat him there without much difficulty. 

Bee wasn't even in V1, Ei got tricked by a levitating kunai, they let him pre-place kunai- in all honesty Minato got the better end of that plot induced battle. 

B could have entered full form and fucking nuked his entire squad with spree-TBBs. 



> And now that Minato has back-up in the form of a top-tier Uchiha? I don't see how the scales wouldn't tip in Minato's favor.


Because it's illogical. Are you suggesting because Itachi is a top-tier Uchiha that he immediately defeats two opponents when matched with Minato?

This is fanboy logic. Why do I have to debate against this ridiculous mindset? 



> A case can certainly be made for genjutsu's effectiveness, though. Personally _I'm_ not going to waste the effort as I don't believe genjutsu is needed in the first place.


There is no case, Ei avoided Genjutsu against Madara until he was distracted and anchored down. Ei avoided Genjutsu against Sasuke when he was directly in his face several times. 

Every kage avoided Genjutsu, even when pressured by 5 Madara clones. 

What world do you live in where you think Sharingan Genjutsu is useful against anyone who knows about it? 



> This overpowered duo has better options available to them. Many have been mentioned already by others.


There are no options- you've mentioned none.

This post alone is a fucking insult to the time I put in on this thread. You haven't mentioned a single possibility for them to defeat either of these ninja. There isn't a single thing in their arsenal that can puncture raiton armor or damage V1, V2 and Gyuki form B. 

By god, Samehada wipes half their arsenal out by simply being there.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Ei admitted inferiority. Davizwiz, that means EI < Minato.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 12, 2013)

>Positive-reps me.
>Tells me in the comment that I'm due for a neg.

>Tells me to stop quoting him because he can't read my posts.
>Evidently read my posts because he knew I was quoting him.





Also, I'd like to see B fire off a Bijuudama here. I really would.

Minato can just send that shit right back in his face with a space-time barrier. And A isn't doing shit to stop him as long as he can warp away with Hiraishin.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 12, 2013)

Why Minato can solo:

Minato is aware of Ay's speed in V2 and he could dodge it casually with FTG even Ay tried to blitz him 2nd time.
Without Bee's help, Minato almost damaged Ay with a Kunai only. Imagine Minato uses Rasengan, Ay will be seriously hurt.
Minato can summon Gamabunta if Bee transforms to Full Tailed Beast form, which is physically strong enough to hold down the stronger Kurama.
Minato counters all TBB from Bee by Spacetime barrier when he counters that from stronger full form Kurama.
Minato will have marked on Bee because he knows what to do to deal with the Jin. Then he can redirect TBB to Bee himself and destroy him.
Minato solos with mid-high difficulty.

Both Ay and Bee are far inferior to Minato on intelligence, Minato can strategize well with enough knowledge while Ay and Bee shows worse strategy against Sasuke and Kisame respectively......

Itachi? Totsuka Blade has the day. Finger genjutsu is bad to Ay and even Bee is stunned for a while under Genjutsu, Tskuyomi says goodbye to both of them and None of them can break Susanoo.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 12, 2013)

> Ei admitted inferiority. Davizwiz, that means EI < Minato.


Ei said he was the fastest ninja in the world, because Minato was no longer there.

That's inferiority in speed. Which is illogical, considering his shunshin dumps on any shunshin feats Minato has displayed. He reacts and teleports at a rate that avoids and counter-attacks Ei's shunshin speed- by leaving a kunai floating in the air when he teleports to another pre-placed kunai across the street. That's not really speed superiority. That's reacting at the last moment with a mental teleportation ninjutsu. 

Ei's definition of speed is the ability to counter his own. Minato couldn't hope to move his body at the speed of Ei, or react without seal warping to Amaterasu. He can't blitz people that Ei can if they have knowledge of his warping ability. They would avoid his kunai throws and shunshin speed much more easily. 

More importantly, admitting inferiority, if he would have, means absolutely nothing. When we look at the matchups, you're just fanboying Minato for the sake of it.



> It appeared that Minato was enough in the Manga. With Itachi's support, the Kumo brothers get massacred, especially considering the synergy of the sues.





> None of them went all out....well I guess Ei did. Minato was able to fight the Nine-Tails to a degree, so Bijuu Mode isn't going to be overwhelming.


I really wish you would withhold your baseless 2-sentence averages in your posts until you actually put an argument together worth reading, preferably that does not induce projectile vomiting, and looks to be at least a paragraph so you don't look like a lazy ass fanboy posting for no fucking reason. 

Ei and B are both stronger ninja then him, in almost every category. This is not debatable, the manga supports it through canon feats. He probably couldn't defeat either of them without the death reaper seal coming into play.


----------



## Rocky (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to disappoint kid. Here, let me come up with something.


Minato hands his Kunai pack to Itachi GG. Rinnegan Blind-spot accuracy plus instantaneous teleportation equates to Rasengan to the face GG. Colgate Smile GG.


----------



## Baroxio (May 12, 2013)

I'm not a Minato fan, but either Minato or Itachi could tangle with the two in a 2v1 scenario by feats alone (Minato vs A&B & Itachi vs KCMN&B confirm this).

Then Kishi's Golden Duo have stuff like Susano, which walls any physical move the bros can pull off, and S/T barrier, which walls ranged attacks like Bijuudama.

And when you combine the One-Shot King's various one-shots (Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, Totsuka) with the Movement King's Teleportation abiltiies, the rape simply becomes unholy to watch or to witness.

Mods, close this thread.


----------



## Baroxio (May 12, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> #You can't read OP



lawl, cuz I included Amaterasu in a list of possible one-shots that Minato can teleport into the bro's face? 

Teleporting Itachi into their faces for a Tsukyomi/Totsuka easily does the same thing, arguably even better.



> #TBB, Whirlwind, Samehada solos datSusano



You apparently don't read my post. TBB isn't a physical attack, specifically pointed out how it gets walled with S/T barrier. 

Whirlwind isn't shit compared to Kirin which Susano tanked.

lawl at Samehada, which got hurt by a mere Katon. Just lawl.



> #Spree-TBB, Mouth-explosion TBBs and Whirlwind solo datS/T Barrier



How does TBB counter S/T barrier? Seriously, lawl.



> #Totsuka can't pierce cloaks



lawl, because you say so? Scans or GTFO.



> #Tsukyomi didn't work for Sasuke, couldn't work on Ei, and wouldn't happen with knowledge to avoid ocular connection



Sasuke doesn't have Tsukyomi, and his genjutsu was effective for the second it was active. As KCM Naruto canonly pointed out, Tsukyomi will rape Killer Bee if it strikes. Speaking of canon, Ei was caught in genjutsu by EMS Madara, so genjutsu clearly works on him. With Minato laying down instantenous teleportation support, landing it isn't going to be difficult.

Do you just like to ignore canon?



> Mods, please discipline the wank



lawl, just lawl.


----------



## crisler (May 12, 2013)

interesting to see this sick itachi thing again, when "sick itachi" was the only one that used his jutsu to the final stage - susanoo with both items.

itachi alive can do whatever he performed as an edo. the length of the battle is the problem.

anyways this battle is one-sided. individually the role models are stronger, and their combination is way  more threatening than the brothers. in fact ei doesn't seem threatening at all..


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 12, 2013)

It is time for the king of NF's verdict, Minato Namikaze. I, being the ultimate Minato fan, will support his team.

Ay gets one shot with Tsukuyomi. Yes, Bee has info, but Ay has never shown the capabilities to avoid eye contact and fight at the same time. Remember, he is a close range fighter, meaning he has to make contact with Itachi's eyes. He literally gets one-shot with it, there's no escaping it. If he tries to avoid eye contact, finger genjutsu still gets him, or that makes him vulnerable to other incoming attacks. Ay has already been shown to be vulnerable to Genjutsu, and he required Onoki to break him out of it, he won't get so lucky when it comes down to Tsukuyomi [tools]

Bee's Bijuudama would get redirected back at him, good luck to him. Bee's already tanked his own TBB, but he's still gonna have to eat it 

Itachi has already blitzed Bee, so Bee isn't blitzing anyone [].

Full eight tails mode? Totsuka finishes him, or Minato takes one for the team with Shiki Fujin.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@DaVizWiz

S/T Barrier >>> TBB. Lmao, you're acting as if he can use Whirlwind and TBB at the same time. Ultimate fail. How will he counter Whirlwind? Simple. Hide in Bunta's mouth. Bunta's too large and too sturdy to get pushed aside by some wind. Itachi's Susano'o will protect him from the Whirlwind, whether you like it or not boy.

Lmao, Ay avoid eye contact? How hilarious. And how will he fight, boy? Has he shown the capabilities to fight without looking? No, he hasn't. Ergo, that's just a bunch of fan-fiction. Haha, you know what else is funny? You trying to compare Sasuke's weak ass Genjutsu to Itachi's. Itachi's Genjutsu is unrivaled mate, he can't break out of Tsukuyomi. It's a manga and Databook fact that only an Uchiha can break out of it. Tsukuyomi also happens to be way too fast for anyone to be broken out of it. 3 seconds? Not gonna happen.[].

In no way has this been retconned, or dis-proven, so deal with it.

Minato's Kunai could pierce through his tentacle, so I'm fairly certain a good ol' Totsuka should do the trick...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 12, 2013)

Minato solos. Adding Itachi, who is basically on par with Minato makes this rape. The two greatest Konoha ninja ever are just too much.

And Minato fought A+B on multiple occasions. Even so much so that A said there was never a man that could surpass him and KB nearly shat in his pants when Rasengan was mentioned by Naruto.


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Ei said he was the fastest ninja in the world, because Minato was no longer there.
> 
> That's inferiority in speed. Which is illogical, considering his shunshin dumps on any shunshin feats Minato has displayed. He reacts and teleports at a rate that avoids and counter-attacks Ei's shunshin speed- by leaving a kunai floating in the air when he teleports to another pre-placed kunai across the street. That's not really speed superiority. That's reacting at the last moment with a mental teleportation ninjutsu.
> 
> Ei's definition of speed is the ability to counter his own. Minato couldn't hope to move his body at the speed of Ei, or react without seal warping to Amaterasu. He can't blitz people that Ei can if they have knowledge of his warping ability. They would avoid his kunai throws and shunshin speed much more easily.


Actually, Kishimoto considers teleportation "speed" within the manga's context even though scientifically, there is no speed without displacement.

When Minato and Tobi clash with their space-time jutsus, the panels state Minato "wins the battle of speed."


----------



## eyeknockout (May 12, 2013)

you don't even realize how powerful partial susanoo with minato's hiraishin tags can be. itachi being temporarily invulnerable able to get close to two close range fighters while having the chance to have minato teleport and blitz at any moment.

genjutsu and instant teleportation is also a problem. it takes atleast 2 seconds to break finger genjutsu and it takes less than that for a minato blitz

the kumo bros get raped no difficulty because itachi and minato solely are individually better than each member on the other team, and together their techniques work better than almost any pairing you could find in the manga


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 12, 2013)

Both can arguably solo.  Itachi with Susanoo.   Ei couldn't even do anything to lower level susanoo.  He'd rush in and eventually get totsuka or a grab/tsukiyomi combo.  Bee would be retarded and go bijuu mode.  Then get totsuka sealed.  Minato would tag both and one shot Ei as he was going to do, then redirect a bijuu bomb on Bee.  So yeah, the likely scenario is Minato letting his rookie disciple take care of this.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 13, 2013)

> awl, cuz I included Amaterasu in a list of possible one-shots that Minato can teleport into the bro's face?
> 
> Teleporting Itachi into their faces for a Tsukyomi/Totsuka easily does the same thing, arguably even better.


You included Amaterasu, which was restricted. You clearly didn't read the OP. That's all that's to it.

Again, Totsuka doesn't even draw blood on either of their cloaks. 

The chance that either of these fucks survive to the point where a Sick Itachi can animate V3 Susano with Totsuka is comical. 



> You apparently don't read my post. TBB isn't a physical attack, specifically pointed out how it gets walled with S/T barrier.



Specifically pointed out that S/T barrier is limited in size, cannot completely block a sniper-spit TBB which is likely more unpredictable
and cannot capture several spree-TBBs in succession. 

Minato is fucking obliterated holding up that half-assed barrier- not to say that he gets a village distance in separation to prep the fucking thing like he did against Kurama- dude wouldn't get that against arguably any kage-level opponent. 



> Whirlwind isn't shit compared to Kirin which Susano tanked.


Whirlwind shits, pisses, and projectile vomits on Karin's AoE and destructive features. Yata Mirror also doesn't help with spinning Bijuu attacks, unlike replicating the element of lightning to help block Kirin. 

Lol not to say that Ninja Aids Itachi would put up V3 Susano without charging time. I do like how you didn't address how Minato would survive it though. 

Itachi and Minato would be pink-misted, no difficulty. 



> lawl at Samehada, which got hurt by a mere Katon. Just lawl.


Lawl at Susano chakra, which is not hot- thus does not cause Samehada to cough. 

The fact it already ate Killer B's heated cloak without effort makes me understand why you have a Pokemon avatar on a Naruto website- you're confused as to what we're debating. 



> How does TBB counter S/T barrier? Seriously, lawl.




Minato catches one, the other 3 travel behind and obliterate him.



> lawl, because you say so? Scans or GTFO.


That might be the 10th time you said lawl.



> Sasuke doesn't have Tsukyomi, and his genjutsu was effective for the second it was active. As KCM Naruto canonly pointed out, Tsukyomi will rape Killer Bee if it strikes. Speaking of canon, Ei was caught in genjutsu by EMS Madara, so genjutsu clearly works on him. With Minato laying down instantenous teleportation support, landing it isn't going to be difficult.


Sasuke does have Tsukyomi, he actually used it on Killer B. Unless you want to get technical and say it was MS Genjutsu, not that anyone gives a fuck how it's titled. 

His genjutsu was effective because Bee had no fucking clue to avoid ocular connection. This is logical, considering Sasuke's entire clan was wiped out for a fucking decade- and only the best uchiha can assimilate genjutsu through ocular connection. 



> lawl, just lawl.


Stop slapping yourself, that's counter-productive. Read the OP instead.



> Actually, Kishimoto considers teleportation "speed" within the manga's context even though scientifically, there is no speed without displacement.
> 
> When Minato and Tobi clash with their space-time jutsus, the panels state Minato "wins the battle of speed."


Irrelevant what Kishmoto considers or what's in the eye-catching wrap up text. Minato's teleportation is a ninjutsu, not a shunshin, or a bodily reaction. He was caught by Obito with a chain when he wasn't porting 

I'm actually not sure why you added this. You're pretty much busting my balls for no reason, while admitting the ridiculous logic in your post as being refuted by science itself. More Minato wank, please.



> *Minato* solos. Adding *Itachi*, who is basically on par with Minato makes this rape. *The two greatest Konoha ninja ever* are just too much.



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## tanman (May 13, 2013)

Neither can solo. The bros aren't idiots.
They would just stay back and spread out whenever Itachi puts up Susano'o. Once Susano'o is exhausted, Bee can solo since Amaterasu is restricted. With Minato, Bee would just need to go full Hachibi, while A stays stationary.

Together though Itachi and Minato take it. Shiki Fujin + Totsuka = Easy Win Against Any Two Opponents


----------



## Shattering (May 13, 2013)

Stomp thread of the year.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 13, 2013)

So you basically respond to my post with pictures because you can't argue against me 

I guess you don't have any manga scans backing up your weak claims.

"There was never a man that could surpass him [Fourth Hokage] "
*~ The Legendary Raikage, fastest man in the world.*


Thanks for the confirmation, Kishimoto!


----------



## blk (May 13, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> So you basically respond to my post with pictures because you can't argue against me
> 
> I guess you don't have any manga scans backing up your weak claims.
> 
> ...



In which way does that statement proves that Minato can solo in a battle with these stipulations: 


> Location - Danzo vs Sauce
> 
> Distance - 20m
> 
> ...



On top of the presence of a more experienced (and likely stronger, especially Bee that was pretty young at the time of their encounter) opposition.

What did the Raikage mean? What are the features where he _thought_ that Minato _couldn't_ be surpassed? Speed? Strength? Making pastries?
A statement taken outside of its context has no value, you can't apply it in a battle with precise circumstances without knowing to which ones the statement refers (and thus holds validity).

The underestimation that is going on in this thread, regarding Bee more than A, is absurd: the dude has feats that are almost on par with BM Naruto, that i'm sure most people would say to be able to solo Itachi and Minato (the same that here assert that Minato solos).


----------



## Rocky (May 13, 2013)

Bee's feats are shit compared to Naruto.


----------



## blk (May 13, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bee's feats are shit compared to Naruto.



Their firepower is similar, and both have enough durability for survive to standard Bijuudama and anything below.
In full BM (Kurama avatar for Naruto) speed is not a big factor.

Naruto's feats are a bit better, but i don't see a huge difference.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 13, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> So you basically respond to my post with pictures because you can't argue against me
> 
> I guess you don't have any manga scans backing up your weak claims.
> 
> ...


The dude is still suggesting Minato and Itachi are superior to Rinnegan Obito, Hashirama, Naruto and Rinnegan Madara.

Dude, they're not even superior to Kabuto, Current Orochimaru, Tobirama or Current Sasuke. Minato and Itachi are arguably at the end of the 10-list top tiers of Konoha. 

Your wank has no limits- this much is obvious. Minato is nothing more than a half-assed spawn of Tobirama's S/T combining Jiraiya's frog variants, and Itachi is nothing more than a half-assed Madara- his baby brother already surpassed him.

How do you muster up the coverage to suggest Hashirama, Naruto and Madara are inferior to anyone but each other?

#Living off that Raikage dialogue is sad

If we're living and dying by character dialogue, Minato said Obito read through his attacks casually and suggested he couldn't beat him. This, while only utilizing a chain and kamui. Obito is superior to Minato by dialogue, which already discounts the Raikage's dialogue.


----------

